# MN 3d Shoots



## Somethin furry (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

Looking to shoot as many 3d shoots as possible around here in the twin city area. I've done the google thing and haven't seen a lot of advertising for shoots, is it even popular around here?

I'm also willing to drive a few miles to go to cool event.


----------



## Somethin furry (Oct 13, 2014)

Do people just not respond to posts from users with minimal posts or is there really nobody shooting 3d in MN...??


----------



## CJE Outdoors (Dec 18, 2016)

From what I remember, and what my brother tells me (he still lives out there) Its not nearly has popular as out east. There are some here and there but you really have to look for them. Best bet would be to find clubs and inquire. Look towards Rogers, Monticello, Elk River area. Field archery is much more popular out there I believe. Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

We started a month ago here in NC, have you thought about moving to a warmer place with 3D shoots?


----------



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)

Near the La Crosse area there are about 4 outdoor courses. And I think 2 more near Houston, MN during the warmer seasons. North branch has some shoots coming up near the cities though.


----------



## Somethin furry (Oct 13, 2014)

I find it strange that it seems like its not promoted to the public very well. Im returning to archery after a 6 year break, I remember being much more popular around here than it is now.


----------



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)

There are a few FB groups to get plugged into with dates and locations.


----------



## Shotinthejaw (Mar 23, 2019)

Here are some in Lakeville over the next months. There was an indoor 3-d in Faribault this weekend. I just search for clubs in my area then browse their calendars.


----------



## BESA Archery (Feb 24, 2016)

Check us out. Bald Eagle Sportsmen's Association in Hugo, MN


----------



## Shotinthejaw (Mar 23, 2019)

Thx


----------



## ktgroves (Jan 10, 2019)

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/2019-minnesota-mountain-challenge-tickets-60752657835


----------



## fletcher25 (Oct 24, 2017)

I've done many 3D shoots that the South Forty Archers put on in Lakeville. Has always been a great time.


----------

